# Aprilscherz?

## Aldo

Ist das ein Aprilscherz?

http://www.gentooexperimental.org/nt

----------

## dek

Wie kommst du denn darauf?  :Laughing: 

----------

## mathes.s

genauso wie dieses tolle neu Forums design.  :Laughing: 

mfg Mathes

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> genauso wie dieses tolle neu Forums design. 
> 
> mfg Mathes

 

ja, schreklich dieses neues Design, das muss echt ein Scherz sein.

----------

## ChrisM87

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Lenz

Welches neue Design? Ich seh nichts neues.

----------

## baka

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-317053.html

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich hoffe mal schwer, dass das ein Aprilschwerz ist. Das Profil ist ja mehr als scheusslich  :Wink: 

Wenn schon, hätte man schwarze Schrift auf schwarzen Grund wählen können, dann wäre der Erlebnisfaktor im Forum imens grösser  :Laughing: 

----------

## subclasser

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?adobe_after_effects-1.0  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Um mal wieder zum Ursprung zu kommen. Ein Aprilscherz muss es ja nicht zwingend sein. Immerhin gab es vor einer Zeit eine Meldung, dass man den NT Kernel durch einen Linux Kernel (irgendein Xen-Projekt war das soweit ich weiss) ersetzen kann.

Allerdings scheint mir die dortige Anleitung nicht so ganz geheuer  :Smile: .

Aber nen Versuch wäre es wert  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## moe

Xen kann theorethisch den Windows-Kernel als Prozess unter Linux starten, praktisch musste da wohl irgendwas am Winkernel verändert werden, was lizenzrechtlich bedenklich war.. Aber xen-3.0 soll das können ohne den Kernel zu ändern.

Zurück zum Thema, die Anleitung klingt beim Überfliegen an sich ganz glaubhaft, selbst die bootlog.txt sieht echt aus, da steht was von Interix, das sind die die das SFU gebaut haben (ein unter Windows laufendes UNIX).. Also vielleicht isses ja kein Scherz, mal gucken obs morgen noch da ist..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## christophd

weitere scherzchen  :Wink: 

http://planet.gnome.org/

http://planetkde.org/

der ist gut *g* spenden um den GnomeDesktop weiter zu benutzen

http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/139147.html

----------

## christophd

das ist der beste den ich heute gefunden habe

"Linux looks to Hilton for exposure"  :Wink:  lol

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Breaking/Linux-looks-to-Hilton-for-exposure/2005/03/31/1111862521987.html?oneclick=true

----------

## rc

Hi,

zum Thema "April Scherz":

Bei einem mplayer update kam folgende Meldung:

```

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_makarena, Line 1000, Exitcode 555-5555

!!! All your base are belong to us!

 * APRIL FOOLS!

 * Make

./version.sh `cc -dumpversion`

```

greetz,

rc

----------

## bröggle

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Welches neue Design? Ich seh nichts neues.

 

auch wenn ich ja psychische Probleme verusache *lol* und für alle anderen die entweder das neue Design haben wollen, bzw das alte zurück haben wollen einfach auf Profil und dann auf boardstyle und dort auf gentoo (alt) gentoo-redesign (neu)

Also ich finde das neue Design hat was(auch wenn es schwer zu lesen ist). Wenn man Schwarzlicht mag...  :Wink: 

p.s.:leider sind die Quotes nicht gut geworden :/

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ja, es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wie es an Schwarzlicht erinnert, ist ganz nett anzusehen.

Schlimmer als die Quotes finde ich die Code-Abschnitte. Wenn sich die Augen noch nicht dran gewöhnt haben, sind sie nur ganz schwer zu entziffern.

----------

## bröggle

ok, da haste recht, aber dieses weiß (bei beiden) ist auf diesem schwarzen hintergrund so intensiv, da wird man fast blind. oO 

Bei ner party macht man jetzt nur noch forums.gentoo auf und fertig  :Wink: 

----------

## Mindphaser

Das mitn mplayer hab ich auch gesehn... musste echt lachen  :Very Happy: 

Bestimmt gabs das auch in anderen Paketen... die mplayer Version in der dieser Scherz vorkam ist ja auf unstable und von daher für noch wenger Leute sichtbar.

----------

## mathes.s

Scheinbar ist das neue Forumsdesign doch kein Scherz gewesen ist ja immer noch da..

mfg Mathes

----------

## Earthwings

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Scheinbar ist das neue Forumsdesign doch kein Scherz gewesen ist ja immer noch da..
> 
> 

 

 *announcement wrote:*   

> Note: This is an April Fool's joke.

 

 :Razz: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ach ja...

Viele Entwickler haben Humor... Nicht nur an April  :Wink: 

Nur ein Beispiel:

Beim Kompilieren von Scorched3D kommt eine Zeile im Configurescript:

 *Quote:*   

> Checking for -lbeer in -lfridge... no
> 
> You have no beer in your fridge! We recommend you to rectify this situation immediately!

 

----------

## dek

Das configure von kvirc ist auch witzig.  :Smile: 

```
--with-pizza            Use this when hungry
```

----------

## Robelix

Weiss leider nimmer wo, aber bei irgend einem prog gibt's auch:

```

checking for the ultimate answer... 42

```

----------

## bröggle

oder wie es die nette ruth in in ihrer Signatur hat:

```
grep -ir fuck /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## hoschi

ich habe gerade das neue design im einsatz, irgendwie lustig, aber dass geht doch voll auf die augen *anstreng*

----------

## pablo_supertux

naja, @ microsoft.com haben wir April April das ganze Jahr  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe gerade das neue design im einsatz, irgendwie lustig, aber dass geht doch voll auf die augen *anstreng*

 

Und deswegen hab ich grad zum alten Design zurückgewechselt.

*argh* Licht! Meine Augen!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und deswegen hab ich grad zum alten Design zurückgewechselt.
> 
> *argh* Licht! Meine Augen!

 

habt ihr im Ernst (eine Zeit lang) dieses Layout benutzt?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Warum auch nicht? Es ist Mal was anderes. Und dieses Look & Feel von Schwarzlicht gibt eine ganz andere "Atmosphäre". Mir gefallen vor allem diese Grafiken:

https://forums.gentoo.org/templates/invertedNeonGlow/images/lang_english/icon_pm.gif

https://forums.gentoo.org/templates/invertedNeonGlow/images/folder_big.gif

https://forums.gentoo.org/templates/invertedNeonGlow/images/lang_english/icon_edit.gif

edit: Kann mir mal jedemand erklären, warum die img-Tags nicht funktionieren?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Warum auch nicht? Es ist Mal was anderes. Und dieses Look & Feel von Schwarzlicht gibt eine ganz andere "Atmosphäre". Mir gefallen vor allem diese Grafiken: 

 

anders != besser. Aber deine Sache, wenn du deine Augen so anstrengst, dass man nachher sogar Kopfschmerzen bekommt. sind nicht meine Auge.

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Kann mir mal jedemand erklären, warum die img-Tags nicht funktionieren?

 

Diese Frage haben wir schon oft genug beantwortet. Weil [img] Tags nichts bringen, Threads unleserlich machen, usw.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Warum auch nicht? Es ist Mal was anderes. Und dieses Look & Feel von Schwarzlicht gibt eine ganz andere "Atmosphäre". Mir gefallen vor allem diese Grafiken:  
> 
> anders != besser. Aber deine Sache, wenn du deine Augen so anstrengst, dass man nachher sogar Kopfschmerzen bekommt. sind nicht meine Auge.

 

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es besser ist. Einfach nur Mal ne Abwechslung. Nicht so monoton.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Kann mir mal jedemand erklären, warum die img-Tags nicht funktionieren? 
> 
> Diese Frage haben wir schon oft genug beantwortet. Weil [img] Tags nichts bringen, Threads unleserlich machen, usw.

 

Hm. Dann braucht für das Tag doch eigentlich kein Button zu existieren, oder? Moment... das gibt's ja nur in dem neuen Design.

----------

## psyqil

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> edit: Kann mir mal jedemand erklären, warum die img-Tags nicht funktionieren?

 Die offizielle Antwort lautet: "Das wird nicht verraten... und es wird auch nicht verraten, warum es nicht verraten wird!"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-118583.html

----------

## Mr_Maniac

```
grep -ir fuck /usr/src/linux
```

ergibt beim Kernel 2.6.11-r4 60 Treffer, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe  :Wink: 

Müsste man mal mit anderen Source-codes ausprobieren...

----------

## dek

vanilla-2.6.11.5:

```
$ grep -ir fuck /usr/src/linux | wc -l

56
```

Interessant - Gentoo patched also 4 fucks in den kernel.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Boar, das neue Layout mag zwar eine Webdesignerische Glanz-Leitung sein, aber warum nicht gleich schwarze Schrift auf schwarzen Grund? Also als leserlich möchte ich das wirklich nicht bezeichnen...

----------

## chrib

Naja, dieses "neue" Layout ist ein absoluter Topkandidat, wenn es darum geht Augenkrebs zu verursachen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fibbs

Ich bin gerade durch Zufall auf diesen Thread und somit auf das neue Design gestoßen und muss sagen, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das so bleibt. 

Sieht ja aus wie in nem Möchtegern-Hackerforum hier. Fangen wir jetzt auch alle an, von Warezzz und mp3zzz zu reden? Es gibt ja genug Leute hier, die bereits in die Richtung gegangen sind und dauernd von PaCKeten und StandarTs reden... aber dieses Design ist einfach nur grauenhaft. Musste grad meine mit Fleischsalat belegte Semmel wieder ausspucken, und wer zahlt mir jetzt die Reinigung meiner Tastatur? Bäh, wiederlich...

Gute Nacht noch

Fibbs

----------

## Earthwings

Um das noch einmal etwas deutlicher klarzustellen:  :Laughing: 

Das "neue Layout" war ein Aprilscherz!

Und wird in den nächsten Tagen auch wieder entfernt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> aber dieses Design ist einfach nur grauenhaft. Musste grad meine mit Fleischsalat belegte Semmel wieder ausspucken, und wer zahlt mir jetzt die Reinigung meiner Tastatur? Bäh, wiederlich...

 

stell doch ein Bug Report mit Severity: crtitical und Title: using new board design ends in a dirty keyboard  :Laughing: 

----------

## Fibbs

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stell doch ein Bug Report mit Severity: crtitical und Title: using new board design ends in a dirty keyboard 

 

Naja, man kann alles übertreiben...

Fibbs

----------

## Aldo

Naja, schön daß das mit dem Design geklärt ist.

Meine ursprüngliche Frage bezog sich aber darauf, ob Gentoo mit NT-Kernel ein Aprilscherz ist/war oder ob da wirklich an sowas gearbeitet wird...

----------

## dertobi123

*hust*

Heute abend/morgen früh GWN lesen  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Naja, schön daß das mit dem Design geklärt ist.
> 
> Meine ursprüngliche Frage bezog sich aber darauf, ob Gentoo mit NT-Kernel ein Aprilscherz ist/war oder ob da wirklich an sowas gearbeitet wird...

 

Machst du Witze? Das war auch ein Aprilscherz.

----------

## Aldo

Naja, hätte ja sein können, weil auf der Seite zuerst "Last update: 28.03.2005"

stand und jetzt erst 01.04.2005.

Und den Gentoo-Devs traue ich so langsam alles zu...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also, das glaube ich nicht. Microsoft gibt nicht ein Mal Information über NTFS heraus und will nichts mitteilen, galubst du, Microsoft würde so etwas zulassen?

----------

## moe

Ich halte es immernoch für möglich, und wenns ein Aprilscherz wäre, würds bestimmt jetzt da stehen..

Mit den SFU hat man ein nahezu komplettes Unix was auf dem Windows-Kernel läuft, und innerhalb der SFU Gentoo zu installieren, sollte doch dann nicht mehr das Problem sein..

Probier doch mal einer die Installationsanleitung aus, und berichte..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## slick

Aber was ist mit den Ninja und Super Ninja usw. das bei manchen über dem Avatar steht. Was hat es damit auf sich?

----------

## amne

Moderator -> Ninja

Administrator -> Ninja Master

Boddingsbums -> HAL 9000

War Teil des 1. Aprils und irgendwie hat es noch keiner zurückgeändert.  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

Also meinetwegen könnt ihr die geänderten Begriffe ruhig behalten. Ist mal was anderes.  :Very Happy: 

----------

